# auditions in the digital age



## billc (Mar 19, 2011)

this is an article over at bighollywood.com from one of the extras on the set of Battle:L.A. He is one of the reporters on the beach, and he recounts how he used his cam corder and his mac to film his audition for the role in the film. It was interesting to see how things have changed in the acting business.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/t...riter-director-and-the-united-states-marines/


----------

